# Elektronikas pamati >  sarezgiitaak nekaa vareeju iedomaaties

## tvdx

shaads sleegums:


visi rezistori ir ar 1 ohm pretestiibu kaa apreekinaat kopeejo pretestiibu no punkta a uz b

----------


## zzz

1.83333... omi.

Izreekjinaats galvaa, bez kalkulatora vai rakstaamaa un papiira lietoshanas.

----------


## dmd

zinjkaariibas peec - kaa apreekjinaaji?

/atvainojiet translitu

----------


## tvdx

deretu arii zinaat kaa apreekina jo ne jau tikai 3x3 rezistoru sietam vajag apreekinaat bet NxN

----------


## zzz

shaadas shemochas parastajos  gadiijumos reekjina taas vienkaarshojot, balstoties uz to simetriju un iedomaati savienojot punktus, kuros ir vienaads potenciaals ar papildus vadinjiem.

Dotajaa gadiijumaa velkam diagonaali perpendikulaaru  ab - varam reekjinaat tikai pusi no kvadraata, koppigaa pretestiiba buus 2x lielaaka. Tachu arii shii puse sastaav no divaam paraleelaam daljaam  taapeec atmetam veel pusi no shii trijstuura (divnieki noiisinaas) un paliek paari ceturtdalja no kvadraata, kura pretestiiba ir  1+1/2+1/3.(nepatiesiiba!)

Kaut gan tur ir nianses un iisteniibaa cipars ir biskji savaadaaks. To gan naaksies reekjinaat biskji ciitiigaak. (Pat zzz briizhiem pielaiizh kljuudas  ::  it seviskji nakts laikaa)

karoche pareizaa atbilde 1un 6/7 jeb 1.857...

ideja taa pati tikai nevajag paarcensties ar vienkaarshoshanu tur kur tas vairs nav pareizi.

----------


## Didzis

Mani vienmēr ir interesējis, kurš izdomā šitos bezjedzīgos uzdevumus. Nu skolā matemētikā arī bija jerēķina uzdevumi par laivām, kuras peld pa straumi ar dažādiem ātrumiem, bet dzīvē nekad nav vajadzejis tādas muļķības pielietot  ::  . Tā pat ir ar tām pretestībām. Nu samācās cilvēki sarēķināt tadu apsurdu shemu, bet skolu beidzot nezin, aiz kura gala lodāmurs jatur un tā i nezin, kādas tad dzīvē tās pretestības izskatās  ::  .

----------


## zzz

Ar shii tipa uzdevumiem vispaar cita starpaa niekojas arii nopietni fizikji, tai skaitaa reekjinot N-dimensijaas, dazhaadus (trijstuuru seshstuuru utt) rezhgjus. Pamatojums - metodes kas tiek izstraadaatas shaadu uzdevumu risinaashanaa, noder arii citiem uzdevumiem un konkreeti shiem tiiri labi spiid cauri saistiiba ar lauku un cietvielu fiziku. Vienkaarshojot - nemaacees fizikji sareekjinaat rezistoru kvadraatu - nebuus jums arii nekaadu tranzistoru un mikrosheemu ko ar lodaamuru lodeet.

----------


## marizo

Ir arī redzēts uzdevums par rezistoru kubu, jāaprēķina pretestība uz diagonāles.

Labots:
http://www.radioelectronicschool.net...be_problem.pdf

----------


## tvdx

vai nava kaada formula vai kas liidziigs kaa vareetu to ptretestiibu apreekinaat
paslaik visi veidi kaa meeginu apreekinaat ir nepareizi  ::

----------


## defs

Krustvārdu mīklas,kam nav,ko darīt.Salodē un izmēra  ::

----------


## tvdx

vai programmu uztaisiit
nesaprotu kas shite neshancee 



> #include <cstdio>
> using namespace std;
> struct virsotne{
> 	double pret;
> 	virsotne(){}
> 	virsotne(double arg){
> 	  pret=arg;
> 	}
> 
> ...


 kompilēts ar dev c++

----------


## matiss94

Mājasdarbs?  ::   ::

----------


## Didzis

Vot, vot, japiekrīt defs. Ja tik šausmīgi gribās zināt to pretestīb, tak paņem multimetru un izmēri  ::  . Tā rēķināšana ir pilnīgi zemē nomests laiks. Pa to laiku jau var kādu reālu shēmu salodēt un būs kāds  labums.

----------


## Velko

Nu, "akadēmiskais" risinājums šādam uzdevumam laikam būtu pārveidot zvaigznes par trijstūriem vai otrādi:
[attachment=0:365enuj7]start.gif[/attachment:365enuj7]
Formulu, kā no viena uz otru pārrēķināt pretestības neatceros, bet to var atrast fizikas grāmatā. Šādi pārveidojot sāks parādīties paralēli un virknē saslēgti rezistori, kurus var tālāk novienkāršot.

Uz papīra rēķinot varēs saiet auzās, bet ja tvdx ir tik kruts programmētājs, kā pats kādreiz lielījās - gan jau izdomās kādu programmu rakstīt.

----------


## M_J

Īsti negribu piekrist Didzim. Reizēm, pirms ņemu rokā lodāmuru, tomēr mazliet parēķinu. Vai arī vēlākais tad, kad kaut kas nestrādā, kā bija paredzēts. Savā laikā nevarēju saprast, kāda mārrutka pēc jāmācās tāds murgs, kā komplekso mainīgo funkciju teorija, bet vēlāk praksē tā izrādījās visnotaļ noderīga rēķinot shēmas. Nu nevar visu uztaisīt bez rēķināšanas. Un atkārtot gatavas shēmas - tas kaut kā nav interesanti.

----------


## karloslv

tvdx, ielikt programmu bez jebkāda paskaidrojuma, ko ar to centies panākt un kas tajā kur notiek, ir bezjēdzīgi.

nu, pārlādēji operatorus, lai viss kļūtu vēl nelasāmāks, bet jēga ta kāda? ko tu rēķini, kāda ir metode?

man tas izskatās pēc nejēdzīga mistrojuma ar virknes un paralēlajiem slēgumiem, ar ko šo uzdevumu bez trikiem nevar atrisināt. ja gribi programmātiski, lūdzu - pārvērt uzdevumu matricu formā, izmantojot Kirhofa likumus, un risini lineāru vienādojumu sistēmu.

16 punkti ar 16 dažādiem potenciāliem (protams, daudzi būs savā starpā vienādi)
24 strāvas (protams, būs arī daudzas savā starpā vienādas), 24 rezistori, tātad 24 vienādojumi
16 punktos Kirhofa strāvu likums, vēl 16 vienādojumi
viss matricā un uz priekšu

----------


## Didzis

M_J, tak neiet runa par reālu shēmu aprēķināšanu. Ka reizi, ar to arī vajag nodarboties, bet tā vienkārši bezjēgā reķināt kubā izvietotu rezistoru kopējo pretestību, man šķiet, ka tas ir vienkārši bezjēdzīgi. Nu pierādīsi, ka "krāniņš garāks" un spēj to pretestību izrēķināt, bet praktiķis jau sen būs visu izmērijis ar testeri  ::  . Nu jā, te foruma jau vispār valda tāda tendence, spriedelēt par pilnīgi bezjedzīgu ūdeņraža iegūšanu, vai magnētiskiem ģenerātoriem, bet ja kāds ko reāli salodējis vai uzbūvējis, tad visiem "teorētiķiem" žoklis paliek atkāries. Es tak nēsmu pret teorijas apgūšanu un shēmu rēķināšanu, bet visu to vajag kaut kā sabalansēt ar reālām konstrukcijām un shēmām.

----------


## dmd

Didzi, kā kādreiz izteicās mans fizikas skolotājs: "senais jautājums - fiziķis vai liriķis"

tici vai nē, ir arī tādi cilvēki, kam šādu un citādu problēmu risināšana sagādā intelektuālu baudījumu, un ar krāniņiem tur ir visai maz sakara.

----------


## Raimonds1

Neveiksmīgs piemērs. Ir visai būtiska atšķirība starp kaut kādu zemsprieguma shēmu un šo. Ūdeņraža iegūšana ir speciāls gadījums un ir svarīgi, lai laiku entuziasta tuvakākajā apkartnē nesāk mērīt pēc šādas shēmas - ...tas, zinies bija ikurāt pusgadu pēc tam, kad x ieguva ūdeņradi.........

 Šajā gadījumā spiediens uz teoriju ir domāts, lai entuziasts apjēgtu, cik maz zina un netaisītu to iekārtu. To slēgumu gan varētu izrēkināt, bet tā kā tepat ir negtatīva pieredze ar pāris paralēlu un vienas virknes pretestibas rēķināšanu un rezultātu piemērošanu tranzistoru slēgumiem, tad nekāda entuzisama laikam nebūs vis. 
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1573&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=390

----------


## Vikings

Nu davaj, Raimond, parādi entuziasmu  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

vienādas pretestibas savienot 2 paralēlos slēgumos ir lieki, var novienkāršot

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Raimond - saku saubities, ka so uzdevumu var ta vienkarsi sadalit uz simetrijam, jo tomer katra punkta potencialu ietekme visas parejas pretestibas.

un ko es tiko sapratu - es pat sitadu rezgi nemaku izrekinat pretestibu. Tobish - samazinam musu 3x3 rezgi un 1x2 un vairak nemaku izrekinat pretestibu. 
chaabigi..  :: 
Beefs

----------


## a_masiks

Piekrītu zzz. Gan tikai daļēji par shēmas vienkāršošanu...
Man ar sanāca 1,83333 Om. Arī aprēķināts galvā, gan tomēr uzmetot shēmas saīsinājumu uz piezīmju papīrīša.
(atbilde ir tijpa -  1Ω + 1/2Ω + 1/3Ω)

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

a_masik, tur TOCNA nav tik vienkarsi.
Beefs

----------


## zzz

Biskji par daudz noiisinaats. Diviem no punktiem potenciaali nav vienaadi.

Kaut gan tas ir sameeraa cieshams vienkaarshojums, kas aatri un viegli dod aptuvenu atbildi (samazinaatu par kaadiem liidz 10%) jebkura izmeera kvadraatam.

Vprochem tvdxam te ir priekshaa uzrakstiitas metodes kaa reekjinaat akadeemiski un preciizi (lielaakiem kvadraatiem jebotnja, bet nu ja shim uzdots kaa maajasdarbs programmeeshanaa, tad lai tik drukaa augshaa)

----------


## a_masiks

Njā. Režģa viducī onka Kirhofs savāra nelielus sūdus.
Tos sarēķināt uz sitiena man loms (ij sen vairs nav galva tādos uzdevumos lauzīta  ::   )... maķenīt palauzot smadzeņu podu gan jau varēs...

Oki, tiku arī līdz  (2+ 12/7) /2 = 1+ 6/7Ω     tā viš i - mācīties ij atkārtot ko esi mācījies nekad nav par lieku...    ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Šādu jau var mēģināt sarēķināt un uzlodēt ar pareizām vērtībām starp savienošanas punktiem un pārbaudīt, vai tā šo punktu savienošana kaut ko dod vai ne.

----------


## dmd

[offt]šis uzdevums man atgādināja xkcd, tā nu kādu brīdi sevi izklaidēju atkal to lasot. 

http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/nerd_sniping.png

----------


## a_masiks

> Šādu jau var mēģināt sarēķināt un uzlodēt ar pareizām vērtībām


 Laikam gan nevar viss. Jo shēma nav īsti pareiza. 

Edit: Pēc izlabošanas nu kļuva pareiza.

----------


## Raimonds1

sorry, pārkombinējos. Cita shēma

----------


## zzz

xkcd publiceetaa uzdevuma risinaajums ir oiiii. Ne vairs amatieriskiem piegaajieniem.

----------


## Raimonds1

šitas jāizrēķina, tā ir ceturtā daļa no visa slēguma

----------


## zzz

Nepagaaja ne vairaakas stundas un raimondinjam ar gruutiibaam pieskjiila ka simetrijas apsveerumu deelj kvadraatu var noreduceet liidz ceturtajai daljai. Zashibis progress.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Protams. Pa to starpu nedaudz padomāju par kodēšanu 50kHz frekvencē, paskatījos teļļuku, padzēru kapeju, bišku pametināju un aizgāju uz veikalu.

----------


## zzz

Intelektuaalaas komponentes sasniegumi raimondinja razhiigajaa daudznozaru darbiibaa kaut kaa grandiozu iespaidu neatstaaj.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Fekāli-oralās komunikācijas ass (foka) laikam nenovērtē to, ka tagad jebkurš var izrēķināt uzdevumu.

----------


## zzz

Jaa, raimondinj, tavu fekaalo personiibu tik tieshaam apkaarteejie nespeej pietiekami noveerteet. Iespeejams atziniiba naaks tikai peec tavas naaves, kaa jau tas gadaas ar lieliem izgudrotaajiem un maaksliniekiem...  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Izrēķini to uzdevumu labāk, ja!

----------


## zzz

raimondinsh chukcha rakstnieks, nevis chukcha lasiitaajs, vai ko vinsh tur iisti gribeeja demonstreet ar savu peedeejo breecienu?  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

zzz un  raimond - tas vienkarsojums nav pareizs risinajums.
with that said... cheers 
beefs  ::

----------


## zzz

Beef, ja gribi apgalvot, ka 3x3 kvadraatam atbilde nav 1 6/7 jeb 1.857.. tad apdomaa gan.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

apmēram tā

----------


## zzz

A raimondinsh atkal hernjas saziimeejis...  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

iemetu shemu 5spice. sanaca 1.858...  :: 
joka pec uzmetu 4x lielaku rezgi un bija 2.4 kaut kas. drosvien jau tiecas uz kaut kadu skaitli. piem pi.  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Texx

Nespēju nomierināties kamēr arī izrēķināju  :: 
Man sanāca šādi.
Ņemam vērā, ka dotais rezistoru režģis ir simetrisks attiecībā pret ievadiem A un B, tādēļ sadalām režģi pa diognāli. Galarezultāts būs puse no rezistoru režģa pretestība, jo sanāks paralēlais slēgums.
Skats pēc pirmās acīmredzamās pārveidošanas, saskaitot pretestības posmos, kur veidojas virknes slēgums.
[attachment=1:36j4oib2]parveidojums.jpg[/attachment:36j4oib2]

Tālāk pārveidojam trīsstūra slēgumus uz zvaigznes slēgumiem. Jāizmanto formulas. Elektrothenikas mācību grāmatās ir. Pats tiko skatījos.
[attachment=0:36j4oib2]parveidojums1.jpg[/attachment:36j4oib2]

Galā sanāk 3+5/7, kas jādala ar 2. Rezultāts ir 1,857142... (omi)

----------


## zzz

> iemetu shemu 5spice. sanaca 1.858... 
> joka pec uzmetu 4x lielaku rezgi un bija 2.4 kaut kas. drosvien jau tiecas uz kaut kadu skaitli. piem pi.


 
Nebuus labi, ja spice saaks aizvietot speeju pasham ar savaam rocinjaam/galvu saprast/sareekjinaat (vienkaarshus) uzdevumus.

Galu galaa, ja visi buus tikai spices smuko podzinju spaidiitaaji, tad kas buus tas kas uzrakstiis pashu spici? Citplaneetieshi?

Jautaajumaa par tiekshanos uz pi - nifigaa.

Paaraak novienkaarshotais apreekjins, kursh dod samazinaatu pretestiibas veertiibu nxn kvadraatam ir 1+1/2+1/3...+1/n

Shaadas rindas summa nekonvergjee (man liekas ka pat kaartiigaa videnes kursaa sho faktu piemin).

Taapeec arii pilnaa un preciizaa veidaa sareekjinaatai kvadraata pretestiibai nav robezhas, uz kuru taa tiektos/ir bezgaliiga, ja n tiecas uz ∞

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

ai ne zzz!  :: 
virkne 1  + 1 /2 + 1/4 + 1/8 + 1 /2^n  tiecas uz  2.  Tadelj ari pienemsu ka ari virkne 1 + 1/2  + 1/3 + ... tiecas uz kaut ko galigu! ; )

edit: taksh. padomasim integralis (1/x) ir ln (x).. ne.. tad sanaj bezgaliba...  ::  
Beefs

----------


## protu

> ai ne zzz! 
> virkne 1  + 1 /2 + 1/4 + 1/8 + 1 /2^n  tiecas uz  2.  Tadelj ari pienemsu ka ari virkne 1 + 1/2  + 1/3 + ... tiecas uz kaut ko galigu! ; )


 Netiecas, parādījums ir vienkāršs
1/3 + 1/4 > 1/2
1/5 + 1/6 + 1/7 + 1/8 > 1/2
1/9 + 1/10 + 1/11 + 1/12 + 1/13 + 1/14 + 1/15 + 1/16 > 1/2
Vienmēr redzi, ka pēc galīga skaita (2^k) locekļu iegūsi vēl vairāk nekā 0,5 summai klāt. Tā ka bezgalīgi daudz pušu sakrājas. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harmoni..._(mathematics)

----------


## zzz

> Tadelj ari pienemsu ka ari virkne 1 + 1/2  + 1/3 + ... tiecas uz kaut ko galigu! ; )
> Beefs


 Ummmmm. Ar netradicionaaliem priekshstatiem par matemaatiku griezties pie foruma izgudrotaaju paariisha.

Citaadi

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harmonic_s ... athematics)

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

jajaja... kludijos. nointegreju un ieraudziju kludu.
bet virken 1 + 1/2 + 1/4 + 1/8 tomer tiecas uz 2  !  :: 
:P
Beefs

----------


## marizo

Neaizrauj šitāda rēķināšana. Nosimulēju Electronics Workbench Multisim, sanāca aptuveni 1,90445 om (atšķiras no iepriekš minētajiem variantiem). Mēģināju arī savā pirmajā postā minēto kubu- rezultāti sakrīt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Par telpisko domāšanu var palasīties
http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=Dai ... DcountryLV

2 daļās to shēmu var dalīt gan

----------


## ripis

Nav gluži mājasdarbs, bet iedeva uz mājāmrēķināt tiem kuri grib, tā kā es nesaprotu, derētu iemācīties. Tajā pašā stundā mācija par kirhofa pirmo un otro likumu, bet tā arī es nesapartu kā lai aprēķina. Jāaprēķina ir I1, I2, I3.
Un lūk arī brīnišķīgā shēma:

----------


## guguce

Uzraksti visu. Uz kādiem elementiem  tie ampēri ir jāaprēķina?

----------


## ripis

> Uzraksti visu. Uz kādiem elementiem  tie ampēri ir jāaprēķina?


 Aizmirsu pierakstīt vēl i4 un i5.
Cik es sapratu tad ir jāaprēķina cik ampēri pie katras pretestības ir.

----------


## Raimonds1

Interesanti, Kirchoffs, Teveņins, superpozīcija  ::

----------

